# My tank rearranged...



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just wondering what you guys think of my tank. This is the best I could get at the moment. Its a 55 gallon this is a quick shot. I like the way it looks but I wish I could add plecos or something else to combat algae. My spilo tolerates nothing..Oh well.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn dude, really nice aquascape. Your spilo looks like my rhom, nice big planted tankto explore and he's just content to sit in the corner and watch what's going on ouside the tank









I'd add some more plants myself, maybe bulk up the left corner a bit. Not at all because the tank looks as though it's lacking anything, but just because I'm of the philosophy that the more plants in the tank, the better it is for water quality.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks! for comments..I would like to add more plants but My spilo acts like he's on drugs. He is a very active swimmer and he spazzes out at times kicking up gravel and just wrecking my whole aquascape, just for fun I think.!







He darts across the tank for no apparent reason. He's getting to the point where he has a chin bump on his jawline..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I really like the look of your tank.
Well Done.

But more plants will never hurt


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

nice set up!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice aquascaping







u have a destroyer in your hands


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

looks sharp man!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you def could add a few mor plants.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank!Can't wait seeing it again when the Hygro's will have grown...


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

This is a update of how my tank looks 
1st pic is after real good growth and diy co2..Took into consideration others comments and added more plants. 
View attachment 63056

The second picture shows how that my tall plants are basically all gone due to spilo either swimming through them or biting them up..what is left I basically trimmed to look good. Bought more plants but had real bad problem of hair algae and green water.
View attachment 63053

The third picture is how the tank looks presently removed some plants that were dying and added a few more plants which hopefully are more hardier than what I previously had..Hopefully my Killa will tolerate them..Hope you guys enjoy....
View attachment 63052


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow dude, that bottom pic looks friggin slick as hell. Your fish must love it


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah thanks for compliments. He killed one of my pleco's the otherday. Funny thing is I thought I only had two. .He loves it too much I I wish I knew how to post a video I took on my digi-camera. I would show you how he wigs out. I was wondering if you could tell me why in my last pic I have spots on the photo...


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

Kilohead36 said:


> Yeah thanks for compliments. He killed one of my pleco's the otherday. Funny thing is I thought I only had two. .He loves it too much I *I wish I knew how to post a video *I took on my digi-camera. I would show you how he wigs out. I was wondering if you could tell me why in my last pic I have spots on the photo...
> [snapback]1043135[/snapback]​


go to putfile.com


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great looking tank, plants and fish. Mind sharing how much and what type of lighting you have in the tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep, tank looks good!


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have the ah supply 2x55 watt kit and also a regular strip light..To me its a bit overkill trying to get a good balance on amount of hrs to keep light on..


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

tank looks really killer man good job


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

tank really looks great buddy :nod:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it a lot!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Your tank looks really good ! Nice and natural


----------

